# Best place to buy locusts



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I know Rickeeze on here is offering locusts, but is there anywhere else people reccommend to buy locusts from? Wanting to try and switch my adult sand geckos to a staple of locusts instead of crix and I'm looking for good prices, reliability with delivery and good quality. If they offer hatchling locusts too that would be a bonus, but I've only seen them available on livefoods.co.uk.


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

go to a local field! there is lot's there well here in canada there is!


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I would recomend evolution reptiles!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

personnaly i recommend Rick.
His livefoods are alwasy in fantastic condition and always last longer than anywhere else i go, I have adult locusts I bought from him nearly 3 weeks ago, I've never known them last that long.
His prices are great with no p+p too.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

markhill said:


> personnaly i recommend Rick.
> His livefoods are alwasy in fantastic condition and always last longer than anywhere else i go, I have adult locusts I bought from him nearly 3 weeks ago, I've never known them last that long.
> His prices are great with no p+p too.


Ditto!!!


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hatchling/small locusts at wilworldsupplies.co.uk. 100 for just under £7 with free p & p


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I would recommend Rickeezee as well, reliable and good value
:no1:
Roy


----------

